# Problem with Mogrify placing Logo in bottom right corner...



## RastusW (Apr 10, 2011)

I did a search and couldn't find my answer. I'm using Lr 2.6 and Vista 32.

I'd like to use Mogrify to add a logo/watermark to my exported photos in the bottom right corner. I'm having trouble, instead of my PNG logo file, I get a part of my photo copied the size of my logo file.
I usually export my raw file from Lightroom to Photoshop CS4 as a tif, tweak, and then use Lightroom to manage the tif's & export whatever file type is needed. 
I feel like I'm close. Any help would be appreciated. I've spent a lot of time trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong. The PNG logo file opens perfectly with a transparent background in several image programs.
Thanks

Here are the settings I'm using in Mogrify...




Here is the result I'm getting...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Rastus, welcome to the forum!  First thought - just try resaving the logo as a JPEG and see if that works.  If it does, that narrows it down to the PNG file.  I have a vague recollection of a similar problem in the past, and if that's it, then I'll try to find the old thread and see how we solved it.


----------



## RastusW (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you very much for replying.
That was actually the first thing I did. The jpg format made no difference. That would be great if you could find the old thread. I'll keep trying different various things.
Again thanks for your help.

I just figured out it's getting the copied part from the top left corner. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmmm, if the JPEG didn't help, then I don't think the old thread will be any use as that was a watermark format problem.  If you'd like you upload the watermark, I'll give it a shot at my end, to rule out the watermark itself as the issue.


----------



## RastusW (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks.


I post the png above. Hopefully that will allow you to test it. Thanks for all you do Victoria. It does not go unnoticed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi John... ok, the good news and the bad news...

The good news - it worked file on my machine
The bad news - we're still no closer to knowing why it's not working for you!!

Have you tried emailing Tim to see if he's seen it before?


----------



## RastusW (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Victoria.
I'll try to contact Tim. At least I know it's on my end. 
I appreciate your help.


----------



## phillipszeto12 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am having the exact same problem. Please find a solution!!


----------



## RastusW (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't chased this...figured it was my problem. Maybe I'll see if the author will help.


----------



## RastusW (Apr 25, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi John... ok, the good news and the bad news...
> 
> The good news - it worked file on my machine
> The bad news - we're still no closer to knowing why it's not working for you!!
> ...



Victoria, do you know how to contact the author of Mogrify...Timothy Armes?
The contact link on the Mogrify website links to a 404 page.
Looks like someone else has my issues. Incidentally are you using a Mac or PC?
Thanks.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 25, 2011)

From his web site: [email protected]


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 26, 2011)

Do let us know what Tim says - I'm fascinated to know what's causing the problem now.


----------



## RastusW (Apr 30, 2011)

Mark Sirota said:


> From his web site: [email protected]



Thanks Mark.
I emailed him yesterday and referenced this post. We'll see. 
Thanks everyone.


----------

